# Gun auction on Monday



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Reinhardt Gun Auction

I'll be going to this gun auction on Monday (President's Day). Nothing there that interests me too much. Does anyone see any "sleepers" that I should be aware of? Always looking for a way to make a buck or two on GunBroker.com


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Buy Ammo......


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

get ready for sticker shock.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cabin, how long is the online auction going on for? I might be interested in a couple of items.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> Cabin, how long is the online auction going on for? I might be interested in a couple of items.


The online auction has been up for about 3 weeks. The live auction - which the internet is part of - is on Monday, 2/18 and starts at 9AM CST. Internet bidders and onsite bidders are bidding at the same time for eac item. For 400+ guns, I'd say the auction will last until 3PM or so. 

You should be aware that they charge internet buyers something like an additional 15% plus shipping and handling. Based on past auctions, I'd say about 10% of the guns are sold to internet buyers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

dkhern said:


> get ready for sticker shock.


 I wonder if the current gun craze will effect the price of classic, vintage firearms? I am sure the ARs, 1911s, semi pistols, etc will fetch a hefty price.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

RonM said:


> Buy Ammo......


 I always buy ammo at the auctions at this auction house (there are 4 to 5 per year).


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> The online auction has been up for about 3 weeks. The live auction - which the internet is part of - is on Monday, 2/18 and starts at 9AM CST. Internet bidders and onsite bidders are bidding at the same time for eac item. For 400+ guns, I'd say the auction will last until 3PM or so.
> 
> You should be aware that they charge internet buyers something like an additional 15% plus shipping and handling. Based on past auctions, I'd say about 10% of the guns are sold to internet buyers.


I see. The internet bidders are kind of setting the beginning price then in a since. I didn't find any ammo on there is that in a different section or something? I saw the 15% on there and that is pretty steep. Prolly have to win pretty cheap to come out on that one. I also saw where they charge so much for the box as well. I really like some of the Colt pistols but I am sure they will finish pretty high up there on cost.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> .....I didn't find any ammo on there is that in a different section or something?....


The ammo and other gun-related items are sold before the gun auction. You have to be onsite to bid on that stuff.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm seeing one sleeper I'd like to have... I don't get the Permit required though? What state is this in?

Anyway, there's a Norinco SKS, armory reconditioned... If it stays at the price it's at, it's a smokin deal... Up to about $400 on it would be a fair buy... Surprised the lug wasn't cut off it... Missing the cleaning rod though... you don't often see armory reconditioned units like this is what kind of makes it a sleeper.. 

There is also a Stevens 87A for $5 that looks like it's in nice condition... very accurate .22... Normally sell for around $100-$125.. 

There is one VERY stand out gun I am seeing I will PM you about... Right now the price is stupid low.. under 100, and the gun is worth thousands...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Yeah.. I'm seeing one sleeper I'd like to have... I don't get the Permit required though? What state is this in?
> 
> Anyway, there's a Norinco SKS, armory reconditioned... If it stays at the price it's at, it's a smokin deal... Up to about $400 on it would be a fair buy... Surprised the lug wasn't cut off it... Missing the cleaning rod though... you don't often see armory reconditioned units like this is what kind of makes it a sleeper..
> 
> ...


I don't pay too much attention to the current bids until the day of the auction, they will all jump up like crazy during the onsite bidding.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok.. excuse me.. not thousands.. but one is worth a lot more than the attention it is getting... I sent you a PM on it..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Take a look at lot 359 too... If it's all original and in the condition it looks, it's worth keeping an eye on...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Take a look at lot 359 too... If it's all original and in the condition it looks, it's worth keeping an eye on...


 I already did research on that one. According to its serial number, it is made by Standard Products which is quite rate for an M1 carbine. It would l0ok real nice next to my Rock-ola M1.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh wow.. that would be a rare one.. I didn't check the serial.... I'm sure that one will be WAY up there then...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

If you see the big guy there, remind him that his mother wants a nice light weight pistol with laser sites.

(It's been established that he WILL NOT buy me anything ---- something about going across state lines. :boring


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> If you see the big guy there, remind him that his mother wants a nice light weight pistol with laser sites.
> 
> (It's been established that he WILL NOT buy me anything ---- something about going across state lines. :boring


There is a nice little Kimber UltraCarry 1911 with Crimson Trace sites up for auction. It's almost identical to the Kimber I carry. I'll give Greg a nudge when the bidding starts on that one!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> There is a nice little Kimber UltraCarry 1911 with Crimson Trace sites up for auction. It's almost identical to the Kimber I carry. I'll give Greg a nudge when the bidding starts on that one!


His little Kimber just turned two on Feb 5.
She's going to be a tall little girl.

I know Greg bought Barrett a Barrett rifle when he was but 2 weeks old.
I suspect Kimber already has her Kimber hand gun.

But, hey, one for Gramma would be nice!

Mother's Day is coming~~~~~


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Maybe if you changed your first name to Berreta or Sig, he might get the message.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

That may help ---- maybe Smith & Wesson~~~

(I may have posted this before -----)
Before his 2 children were 1 week old, they both had Life Time NRA memberships.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So what did you get Cabin?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i bet it has a 45 in it


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I bid on the Kimber Ultra Carry with the factory installed Crimson Trace and stopped at $950.

I bid on the Wilson Combat 1911 and quit at $1200.

I did not bid on the M1 carbine. The previous owner ruined the stock by stripping and sanding it. It still sold for ~$800!

I should have bid on the mini-14 with the night scope...it sold for only $1300. The scope is worth that much.

GCP, you are correct. I did buy something with 45 in it! I bought a vintage (~1950s) Colt 1911 45 to 22 conversion kit in the orignal box.

Also, bought a brand new Triple K shoulder holster for a 1911 and two mags for $12.50

Since women get all excited over bright and shiny objects that they can wear, I bought WIHH a locally handmade bowie knive with antler handle and handmade leather sheath with antler tipped tie-down straps. $37.50


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

As far as ammo goes, bricks of .22lr sold for $25 in case sized lots. .223 sold for almost $1/rd in large lots of 20 round boxes. Some old, well used, no name 30rd AR steel (aluminum?) mags sold for $14 each.

7.62x39 went for about 75Â¢/rd sold in case lots of 20rd boxes.

Nice .30 and .50 caliber ammo boxes sold for $8 to $11 each in lots of five boxes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Did you catch what the Cadet Officer went for we talked about?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Did you catch what the Cadet Officer went for we talked about?


I believe it went for $600, it was very nice.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That wasn't a bad deal at all then... Wish I would have been there... Sounds like some decent prices on 22's and ammo cans.. both of which I could use..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> That wasn't a bad deal at all then... Wish I would have been there... Sounds like some decent prices on 22's and ammo cans.. both of which I could use..


Seemed kinda high to me. I bought two cases of .22 bricks at the last auction for $15/brick (20 bricks) and I'm used to buying ammo cans for $5 at gun shows. Given today's markets, I suppose the prices were okay.

The next auction is only a month away! http://www.proxibid.com/asp/AuctionsByCompany.asp?ahid=330


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow... here in this area we pay $25 for a nice 50 cal ammo can at the show... ratty can's go for $10-15... 500 count bricks had been $22.00 at the shows.....

Sure wish we had auctions like that here, but then again, lots of money in this area, so I'm sure the prices would be more than I care to pay too... 

Was at a show in WV last weekend and I was surprised how much cheaper a lot of the guns were than we pay here... some though were just as much, but not as many..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Wow... here in this area we pay $25 for a nice 50 cal ammo can at the show.....


 Wow, you might be interested in investing in these brand new .50 cal ammo cans either alone or with some friends. They come to less than $17 a piece plus shipping.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/ZAA-001


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, ammo cans around here sell for around $8 a piece. I picked up a couple of 7.62 cans for $5 a piece. Wander why there is that big of descrepency?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhmmm.. .That's a decent deal on a case of new cans.. I could probably put all of those to use... 

Here in the DC area a pallet of cans stacked 6 feet high will sell out in a couple days at the gun show, so supply and demand dictates the price..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya know... I'm wrong on that price.. last show I bought two cans and the total was $25.. so they sell for $12.50 a can... I can see the sign in my mind now... DOH.. .sorry about that, and they are like new cans the guy sells...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Prices have really gone up. Pre-Obama's second term, Fleet Farm had 7.62X39 ammo, 1100 rounds in a spam can and crate for $240 and used 50 cal boxes on sale for $12. Remington 22 ammo in 550 ct boxes were $16.

I am just going to wait for prices to come down.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and in 1990 you could buy a brick for 8 dollars and a SKS for 79.99 prices never go all the way back down now a brick is around 19.50-23.50 until this recent run and a SKS is 400

gas was 95 cents and now 3.59

AR15's were the closest thing to ever coming back to original prices and that had mainly to do with popularity and mass production of parts , now if we ever see a AR under a grand it probably won't be for a while.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish I lived in Wisconsin.. saw gas today.. two stations.. $3.89 and $3.99


----------

